# Max's Max-Training.



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Used to keep journos on here but havn't for a while!

Things are the best they have EVER been atm so I wanna shout about it and here we are lmao 

Few pics attatched and tonights sesh.

Cardio's at 30mins every am atm, refeed on sundays.

Legs tonight!

Squats atg

Wraps and belt on.

220*3 nice and deep

260*1 // PR









230*3 again deep and slow

Leg press

6plates*20

7plates*20 failure, Gina (my mrs) had to push that last one up I was llike push push push PUISH lmao for like 5 s haha

Claves

2.5 *100 (50/30/20)

4.5*12*3

Db swings 22*12

32*20

Ham curls

75*15 ouch

Glute bridges 45 /60 s holds * 3

Tried some scivation bcaa oday aswell and oh my god the taste is amazing, I never use branded usually as I use bulk suppliers. Will have to be a staple LUSH!

Anways cheers for reading I'll update mon/wed/fri when I train, should also mention I do a PPL and have had best gains every off this in years. Training less growing more, amazing tbh! 

Pics where Monday plenty of fat to come off atm which is whats going down YEEE 

Any PED talk PM me guys thanks x


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

First In


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

You're my first :wub:

today (22 mins so far)


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

U will start these things at midnight u nutter, why the low down on the PED talk?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

about time we had a proper journal with fisting, fasting anf frotting.........fkn grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> U will start these things at midnight u nutter, why the low down on the PED talk?


Would rather keep my extra-genious substance use off the thread, just personal reasons pal.

Lol I was bored and wanted to brag about my mother fvcking 260 squat!!! YEAHHHH BOY!!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Uriel said:


> about time we had a proper journal with fisting, fasting anf frotting.........fkn grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


Pmsl that Italian bird has made an honest man out of me believe it or not bro! (relationship - not tied not) lol .. :whistling:

Hope you are well been way too long!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MXD said:


> Pmsl that Italian bird has made an honest man out of me believe it or not bro! (relationship - not tied not) lol .. :whistling:
> 
> Hope you are well been way too long!


Yeah so is it just missionary once a week nowadays ?

Yeah fkn right


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> Yeah so is it just missionary once a week nowadays ?
> 
> Yeah fkn right


LOL :whistling:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice slippers


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Lol cheers!

30 mins cardio done. Rest day today.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

260lbs squat isn't that impressive :whistling:

Looking good mate! Subbed for this!!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Looking good mate


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

pmsl 260lb..

Thanks lads


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

MXD said:


> pmsl 260lb..
> 
> Thanks lads


Haha 260kg is mental mate well done!

In your leg session you do 'db swings', what exactly are they?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> Haha 260kg is mental mate well done!
> 
> In your leg session you do 'db swings', what exactly are they?


Haha still chuffed!

Going for 220*10 next sesh.

Db swings are double hand neutral grip on one weight plate of the dumbell.

You allow the DB to drop inbetween your legs, using a nice wide ish, feet at 10 and 2 stance.

You then power up the DB with glutes and hips drive allowing the DB to swing forward as a result.

You do not want to use your shoulders here, but meerly allow the power of the hip drive to carry forwards up the torso into the resulting swing.

Excellent for mild lower back decompression after squats, hip felxion, glute and ham activation and glute and ham hypertrophy.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Are you looking to compete or anything mate


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

jordan_ said:


> Are you looking to compete or anything mate


probably doing a PL open end of this month and just keep getting leaner from now till whenever, I'm not rulin out shows. Its just very hard to get sub 5% for obvious reasons


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

MXD said:


> probably doing a PL open end of this month and just keep getting leaner from now till whenever, I'm not rulin out shows. Its just very hard to get sub 5% for obvious reasons


You on or done a cycle yet or keeping it natural ?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

jordan_ said:


> You on or done a cycle yet or keeping it natural ?


Is that an insult or a compliment lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Is that an insult or a compliment lol


Depends on the answer and how it's taken lol. Obviously not meaning to insult the guy though


----------



## exalta (Jul 23, 2009)

jordan_ said:


> You on or done a cycle yet or keeping it natural ?


Lol....

Didn't he say keep PED chat to PM?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

exalta said:


> Lol....
> 
> Didn't he say keep PED chat to PM?


So he did my bad sorry lol


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

MXD said:


> Haha still chuffed!
> 
> Going for 220*10 next sesh.
> 
> ...


have you got a vid of these? sounds like I should be doing them!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Is that an insult or a compliment lol


LOL, i would take that as a major insult personally


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> LOL, i would take that as a major insult personally


Haha he deserves a neg I think lmao


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

pmsl, don't tempt me ..


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

SteamRod said:


> have you got a vid of these? sounds like I should be doing them!


I shal getone for you


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MXD said:


> I shal getone for you


he doesnt want one of u doing it with your chopper out!!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I know but you obviously do :wub:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Cardio done, slight improvements in the diet more veg better balances etc which are going in good. Seem to of stayed the same rough weight with another little skim off this week so very happy.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

MINT session! Pump sesh so low weights high contraction all sets exercises 3*12/15

bor

iso row

wide pull downs

close reverse grip pull downs

rope sweeps

rear delt cables

1 and 1/4 myotatic curls

bb curls

hammer curls

reverse ez bar curls

Pics:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Looking big mate! Impressive back!

You competed before or looking to in the future??

Again, what's rope sweeps?lol


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I did in oct at leeds, looked like **** of a shovel but enjoyed it immensely. My aim atm is 4mm skin fold everywehre if I get that yeah I'll compete.

You know db pull overs? Like that but standing with a rope attatchment


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Cardio seriously hurt my calvs after yesterdays feed, had to come in and sit down. Felt like they where going to explode.

Up side I am starving hungry and look better than ever today obvs still alot of fat to go but moving forward nicely.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

eck injury really getting in the way yesterday.

Ok push session pics attatched.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

O yea and calves where even worse this morning! ARGH


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MXD said:


> O yea and calves where even worse this morning! ARGH


Man up, u fanny haha!!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Pmsl mate they feel like they are actually going to explode. Need foam rollers.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I reckon a tennis ball would be better for ur calves!! U wouldn't get much pressure with a foam roller unless u got really heavy feet lol


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

looking good mate you still doing the lowish carb/one week carb up approach?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

tonyc74 said:


> looking good mate you still doing the lowish carb/one week carb up approach?


Thanks mate, no I'm at 300carbs a day with sunday whole day refeeds atm.


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

must suit you looking very lean still nice approach!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

tonyc74 said:


> must suit you looking very lean still nice approach!


Well I've been dieting 5 weeks now, still growing into my condition weigts staying the same 

I find macros sould be balanced, things work better that way.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Looking good mate! Not too sure about the moustache though lol


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2012)

That side on pose looks sick. You have a good aesthetic ( :lol: ) build. Little leaner and you'd look properly ridiculous. whats your height/weight again?

You are at my goal, so props man.. nice work.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> Looking good mate! Not too sure about the moustache though lol


My goatea is sick and kills it.



FrankDangerMaus said:


> That side on pose looks sick. You have a good aesthetic ( :lol: ) build. Little leaner and you'd look properly ridiculous. whats your height/weight again?
> 
> You are at my goal, so props man.. nice work.


Cheers bro! 

Love it when people say stuff like that makes my day  I'm 5"8 and 201lb atm bud, this is the eaviest I've been this lean. So its all good!


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Awesome stuff Freddie,i mean Max......

Seriously you've done brilliantly over the past few years mate,shows what knowledge,dedication and hard work can achieve.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Just seen this, will keep an eye


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

ParaManiac said:


> Awesome stuff Freddie,i mean Max......
> 
> Seriously you've done brilliantly over the past few years mate,shows what knowledge,dedication and hard work can achieve.


Thanks mate means alot 



Raptor said:


> Just seen this, will keep an eye


You allways got your beady lil brown eye on me...

:wub:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

30 mins am cardio.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

BOOM!  . Good to have you keeping a jorunal once again.

And have you got a link to the video series you started? Saw them on FB and meant to watch them but forgot!

WTF are myotatic curls btw? Never heard of them!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I'll get it up soon buddy and link you to my next video, curently there are... 2 aha 

Ok standard incline db curl keeping wrist semi prone.

You stretch all the way down come up one quater down to full extention and up for the full rep. This hits both biceps short and long head and is utterly brutal  That only counts as one rep btw. Also keeping elbow tucked into side is key.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Good leg sesh considering, feel smased now mind.

Did

extentions

curls

burgarian split squats

leg press

calve raises on leg press

calve raises on smyth

db swings to finish


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

looking awesome mate

and strong as fck

that is seriously impressive being in such good shape and throwin them weights aroung

jelous lol

subbed mate


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MXD said:


> I'll get it up soon buddy and link you to my next video, curently there are... 2 aha
> 
> Ok standard incline db curl keeping wrist semi prone.
> 
> You stretch all the way down come up one quater down to full extention and up for the full rep. This hits both biceps short and long head and is utterly brutal  That only counts as one rep btw. Also keeping elbow tucked into side is key.


you've got some obscure moves in ur ar5enal havent u


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Rick89 said:


> looking awesome mate
> 
> and strong as fck
> 
> ...


aa cheers man.



Fatstuff said:


> you've got some obscure moves in ur ar5enal havent u


Lol you wanna see my suffle.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

not a fan of souffle :rolleye:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Pmsl!

I have a sticky H key dammnnitt


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I bet u do haha, what u got on the cards for tomorrow?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Resting and going to see an achupuncturist (sp?) for my neck and rotator, wbu bud?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Got another session with the big guy (mattgriff) - not sure what he has got planned for me, more of a coaching session and possibly an adjustment to my training plan. Apart from that, nout else lol Mrs is working all night, so lookin after the lad.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

30 mins am cardio, delt feels abit better 



Fatstuff said:


> Got another session with the big guy (mattgriff) - not sure what he has got planned for me, more of a coaching session and possibly an adjustment to my training plan. Apart from that, nout else lol Mrs is working all night, so lookin after the lad.


Good guy he is, knows his $hit.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Hit up a shouolder pysio and rehhab session last night with a pm cardio and feel 100% better for it!

Had a bounce in my step for am cardio too


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

What I did for delts / rc

Arms out palms up to plams out above head touching *20*2

90 deg elbow bend rc twists *20*2

thumb on hip to thumb up above head *20*2

internal rotations each arm *20*2

external rotations each arm *20*2

rope pulls neutral grip to pron at top low to high *20*3

one arm prone grip to supline grip low to high each arm *20*2

one arm prone grip to supline grip high to low each arm*20*2

delt stretches


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Best session in a while

Bor close grip over hand

60*10

80*10

100*10

120*8

one arm db row

50*12 each arm

30*15 each arm

Wide grip pull downs

65*12

45*12*2

Motorcycle sweeps

15*12*3

Close reverse grip pull downs

45*10*3

1 + 1/4 inclilne myotatic curls

14*10*3 hard

Concentration curls

10k*10*3 each arm squeeze

One arm braced incline hammer curls

14*12*3

Very happy with those pics! The back spread esp I have cuffies


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

How tall are you mate ?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

5 foot 8 and 198lb


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Obscure move of the day - motorcycle sweeps lol care to elaborate


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

MXD said:


> 5 foot 8 and 198lb


Daft as this sounds you look " shorter " in your pics, cracking physique mate, you should change your avi pic.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2012)

lol near daily pic updates! lookin very good though

wtf is a motorcycle sweep


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Like a db pull over but standing upright with rope cables.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Looking great Max, if I was only just a little bit gay... :wub: :lol:

You still completely veggie?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Milky said:


> Daft as this sounds you look " shorter " in your pics, cracking physique mate, you should change your avi pic.


I can vouch for his height as he is exactly the same height as my bro (and I have seen them next to each other).


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I'll be honest Max....

Ya just playin @ it 

Just messing lol.

Ya know I think ya physique is great & respect the way ya keep lean


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

xpower said:


> I'll be honest Max....
> 
> Ya just playin @ it
> 
> ...


cnuts strong as well!!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> cnuts strong as well!!


 I'd agree,but then I'd be weak lmao


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Dtlv74 said:


> Looking great Max, if I was only just a little bit gay... :wub: :lol:
> 
> You still completely veggie?


Soo ummm no.. :lol:



MattGriff said:


> I can vouch for his height as he is exactly the same height as my bro (and I have seen them next to each other).


Been ages mate, hope you're well!



xpower said:


> I'll be honest Max....
> 
> Ya just playin @ it
> 
> ...


  <3

These are the noises I am currently making involuntarily;

ummmmmmmmmmmmm

erghhhhhhhhhh

haaaaaaaaaaaaaa

no I'm not [email protected] laughing. I am fuking spongesled but I can still type goodie


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> cnuts strong as well!!


The cnut is strong with this one.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

brill push sesh, did;

incline bb

incline db

seated db

alternate raises

dips

skulls

v bar pds

stretches

rc work

Great sesh nice and pumped felt good


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Double cardio today.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Legs was yest and chilled in malvern spa all day with a couple mates was mint although the weights where pish, used every plate in the gym squatting 200 lol..

Few pics of my morning cardio route which I am sure you city guys will appreciate.

Condition is really coming in better now and really getting there


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Few pics of me at 193


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

MXD said:


> Legs was yest and chilled in malvern spa all day with a couple mates was mint although the weights where pish, used every plate in the gym squatting 200 lol..
> 
> Few pics of my morning cardio route which I am sure you city guys will appreciate.
> 
> Condition is really coming in better now and really getting there


nice pics down the river severn bro, I'm hardly there atall now although the ex and my little girl are...i even left FF.......looking to move to Shrewsbury now..

Look good bud


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Uriel said:


> nice pics down the river severn bro, I'm hardly there atall now although the ex and my little girl are...i even left FF.......looking to move to Shrewsbury now..
> 
> Look good bud


Oh no way man.

When you're down gimme a txt for a sesh or a drink etc

Hope everythings good bud x


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Havm't updated for a while trained at a spa on weds for legs squatted all their plates lol.

Trained at temple on fri with afew off TM forum was great but hot, had a nice talk with big ces and he's a kool guy 

Some of the back machines at temple are spot on loved it


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Trained legs, good sesh nothing spesh to report.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Just done cardio did a little bit longer than usual which was nice tbh about 40mins or so.

Have back tonight so feeling smashing it up a good'un!

Condition is coming in nicely I'd estimate about 16-17lb to go yet but I do look better daily


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

My body is in bits.. Smashed the **** out of back with a client.

Very technically correct lifter and carrying alot of muscle, didn't think he realised how strong he was or how far he could push.. soon changed lol.

Rack pulls

260*10

140*20

Seated cg row

100*10

120*5

crgpds

80*10

105*10

sweeps

2 sets

rear cable flyes

3 sets

bicep machine

one heavy sey of 10

heavier and negs of 5 reps

1+ 1/4 mytoatic curls

14's*10

18's*10

iso braced incline hammer curls

18's* various sets

Cable rope hammers

ab circuit (mainly for him)

Was good though ended up polyquin cruncing a boso ball off a wall SS with polyquin leg raises I am ****ed

200mg dnp down the hatch after and one am tmz for double cardio


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

hey mate got any tips for increasing strength in benching? bottom end of the rep is my weak point

looking good. will follow this journo


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm worried. Did double cardio this morning.. because I enjoyed it..



eezy1 said:


> hey mate got any tips for increasing strength in benching? bottom end of the rep is my weak point
> 
> looking good. will follow this journo


Band press is great for that.

But you problem is probably a techniuqe related one not a muscular one. Post a vid of your form and I'll check it


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

push

incline bb

incline db

db press

one arm lat raise

french press

cables

Felt good, nice and strong 7 ish weeks left I'd say aprox to see ok condition.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Coming in nicely max.

Quads/delts superb as always


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

xpower said:


> Coming in nicely max.
> 
> Quads/delts superb as always


Cheers 

Brutal leg session.

Wasn't feeling strong or with it but got out some good numbers.

Calves rest paused to 100.

squats

180*3*3

8 plate leg press for 17

glute bridges

Glute ham raises

kb swings

Heavy calves

Extentions 7*10 30s rest


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

****ing hell bro you back double bi is awesome


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Cheers bro 

Yeah I'm pretty pleased with it atm lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Looking really good dude. That's what I'm aiming for especially the back pics it look quality


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Cheers bro 

What a back session.

Lots of hammer smith and biceps to finish, got mgf and new peptide protocol going on which I'm excited for


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Today double cardio. BORE.

Work was fuking dragging too.

TMZ food day!

Boom b!tch get out ma way.


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

Looking beastly! Seen you a few weeks back squatting heavy.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

So whats the secret into looking so good? :whistling:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

New pic.

I added peptides, maybe a tad leaner now, but more watery and actually 4lb heavier!

Annoying but there we are.

c

Dropping carbs by 45g and adding clen back in next week should see fresh changes from this


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Strong as an ox today.

high incline DB

50's*10 +3 minis

Low incline DB

50's*8+ 3 minis

Fst cable crosses

7*10 30s rest

DB shoulder press

30's*8 + 3 minis

Side laterals one arm a time alternate reps

22's*8/4/2

Side laterals FST

8's 7*10 30s rest

EZ bar french press

55k *8 +3

Cable press downs with tri break FST

7.5k 7*10 3s rest

Stretches done.

Weight at 196.6 after feed same as last week but leaner, mega dosing peps and gh seem to of had a good effect on muscle growth


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

What's current bf?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

MacUK said:


> What's current bf?


About 10 bro.


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

MXD said:


> About 10 bro.


What are you measurements then mate? What's the plan now?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

MacUK said:


> What are you measurements then mate? What's the plan now?


8" you know this.

:laugh:

Plan is to get 4mm skin fold everywhere.

So that's what I'm doing


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

MXD said:


> 8" you know this.
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> ...


You wish mate your not my height  lol

Competing ?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Lol I love my height actually 

Erm possibly not definite mate, if I'm happy with how I look (doubtful)


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

MXD said:


> Lol I love my height actually
> 
> Erm possibly not definite mate, if I'm happy with how I look (doubtful)


Yeah true you do look like sh1t...

Saw your ad in a telephone box was phone number on side midget in a box 5$


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

MacUK said:


> Yeah true you do look like sh1t...
> 
> Saw your ad in a telephone box was phone number on side midget in a box 5$


Pmsl

You mean $5000 ?


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

MXD said:


> Pmsl
> 
> You mean $5000 ?


For a midget in a box?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

MacUK said:


> For a midget in a box?


What you do with your midget is none of my business *cough*


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

MXD said:


> What you do with your midget is none of my business *cough*


Haha...your fired!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

MacUK said:


> Haha...your fired!


Mwuahaha hired*


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Legs.

Calves

Rest paused to 100

3 sets heavy to a hard 6 reps

Glute ham bridges

3 sets of 45 second holds

GHR's

12/8/3

Box squats

190*2

Leg press

8 plates *8

3plates *20

Ez bar sldl

70k*12*3

Db swings 18's*20

Fst extentions

35*10*7 30s rest

Stretches

Went hypo legs fell from underneath me afew times before this.

Brilliant session uber pumped, hammies coming through good progress.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Update.

Hit 0.2 under baseline. 187.8


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Creamed back last night was;

Ez bar bor row

3 plates a side*8

CG behind neck pd's *activation*

45/35 *12*3

One arm db row

50's*10+2 each arm

wide pulls

80*12

Db half pull shrugs

50's*14

Rear raises

20's*10

30's*6

Cable rear raises

level 5*20/12/10

1 and 1/4 mytoatic curks

14's*10

16's*10

conc curls

12*10 each arm *3

Hammer curls

12's*12*3 slow squeeze

Reverse ez bar curls

40*20

30*15

stretches done

today is double cardio.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Pic whoring.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

you really do like funky coloured undies :lol:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm known for it lol :laugh:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

MXD said:


> I'm known for it lol :laugh:


and by the looks of it, must be feckers to get over them quads!!! :lol: :laugh:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

They stretchy


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

How long have you been training now Max?

Have yo done a comp yet? you could step onto a stage without bother :thumbup1:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MXD said:


> Pic whoring.


Look at ur rolls fatty

Lookin good mate lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

max...has your willy grown?? are you still jelquing for europe? lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

He's not another one of them is he? lol

Haha - too much time, cost and effort in that game for very little returns haha


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> He's not another one of them is he? lol
> 
> Haha - too much time, cost and effort in that game for very little returns haha


cost?? what in lost wages?? lol....pulling your willy is relatively cheap......i errrr hear


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Uriel said:


> cost?? what in lost wages?? lol....pulling your willy is relatively cheap......i errrr hear


Ask conscript how much his todger expansion has cost him lol


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> How long have you been training now Max?
> 
> Have yo done a comp yet? you could step onto a stage without bother :thumbup1:


6 years, competed last year at leeds wasn't in nick did it to shut afew people up lol



Fatstuff said:


> Look at ur rolls fatty
> 
> Lookin good mate lol


Fat is yum.



Uriel said:


> max...has your willy grown?? are you still jelquing for europe? lol


Lol I stopped that but thinking about getting that caberject stuff you inect into your cock, should be fun.



Fatstuff said:


> He's not another one of them is he? lol
> 
> Haha - too much time, cost and effort in that game for very little returns haha


Lol I grew it an inch doing it


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

You may look good but your still a a dawf with a round face 

Looking good though mate yiu look much better in person then in pictures


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

MacUK said:


> You may look good but your still a a dawf with a round face
> 
> Looking good though mate yiu look much better in person then in pictures


:laugh: <3

Good sesh

high incline DB

50's*10

Low incline DB

50's*10 - 2 up on last week

Fst cable crosses

7*10 30s rest

DB shoulder press

delts fried 20's*10*2

Side laterals one arm a time alternate reps

24's * 15 assisted past 10 up 2 on last week plus 5 assist

Side laterals FST

10's 7*10 30s rest

EZ bar french press

50k*10 hard tris fried

Cable press downs with tri break FST

7.5k 7*10 3s rest

Stretches done.

Weight at 194.6 after feed same as last week but 2 b less, which is how much I lost last week


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Found it, subbed


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Cheers babe 

2nd cardio dusted and my 250g of sweet pot chips always goes far to fast for my liking..


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

MXD said:


> Cheers babe
> 
> 2nd cardio dusted and my 250g of sweet pot chips always goes far to fast for my liking..


I just measured out 40g of sweet potato mash. I wasn't impressed. So added another 60... I'm still hungryyyy!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Pmsl get some fats in the meal too?

Ab magicary  :whistling:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I had turkey steaks gravy and broccoli too lol.

Very nice picture..... Keep up the good work


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Kaywoodham said:


> I had turkey steaks gravy and broccoli too lol.
> 
> Very nice picture..... Keep up the good work


You made me hungry.

Glad I returned the favour :whistling:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

MXD said:


> You made me hungry.
> 
> Glad I returned the favour :whistling:


Returned what favour!???


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

nvm lol..


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

MXD said:


> nvm lol..


Am I meant to know what nvm means lol


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Returned what favour!???


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Am I meant to know what nvm means lol


  oh my god never mind


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Gorgeous_George said:


> oh my god never mind


Ohhhhhh lol


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Stop flirting with my bf you tart...

Ring me max

X


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Yeah George stop it


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Bad George


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

AM cardio done.

Alpha clen is the nuts I am out of my fvcking face atm on 80mcg shiiiiiitttt.

Legs tonight!


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Think George got the message... LOL


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

yo - max - that a new tatt writing on your chest?

whats it say bro.........if its deep i dont want to hear it but if some chick just doodled then rea it out lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

another thing young bro - i was talking to flinty about the week long keto diet with weekend refeed day uyou and a load of others run - where's the gen on that for cals, macros, refeed etc pls mate - i need to read.....going to run that bad boy and go down to 10% bf


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Uriel said:


> yo - max - that a new tatt writing on your chest?
> 
> whats it say bro.........if its deep i dont want to hear it but if some chick just doodled then rea it out lol


Do unto others as though shal do unto thyself mate 



Uriel said:


> another thing young bro - i was talking to flinty about the week long keto diet with weekend refeed day uyou and a load of others run - where's the gen on that for cals, macros, refeed etc pls mate - i need to read.....going to run that bad boy and go down to 10% bf


Also I'm totally against keto now. Think it is ****! lol.

Can't beat cardio and static carb balanced with fats till you plateaux then just drop carbs imo


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Diet so far. 10 weeks work. 200 / 183.

Cals dropping a tad this week as have stalled. Bout 7 weeks dieting left now.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Mirin hard brah!

Looking seriously good


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

great progress mate, keep it up


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Cheers guys last 12-13 lb now


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Fcukin hell max - lookin serious!!! Them shoulders are mean!!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Agree with fatstuff... Looking very very good!


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

MXD said:


> Cheers guys last 12-13 lb now


You aiming for 4-5% or something?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Fat said:


> You aiming for 4-5% or something?


Yes. 4mm skin fold everywhere.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

MXD said:


> Diet so far. 10 weeks work. 200 / 183.
> 
> Cals dropping a tad this week as have stalled. Bout 7 weeks dieting left now.


 Looking excellent mate.

Fancy a bum lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

xpower said:


> Looking excellent mate.
> 
> Fancy a bum lol


See if I would of suggested something like this I would of got into trouble lol


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> See if I would of suggested something like this I would of got into trouble lol


 Don't wanna leave ya out Kay.

Fancy a bu.........


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

xpower said:


> Don't wanna leave ya out Kay.
> 
> Fancy a bu.........


Bu......kkake session


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Bu......kkake session


 I'm in lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Sorted lol


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Could do with a prostate milking tbh.

Dragging a$$ today..


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

MXD said:


> Could do with a prostate milking tbh.
> 
> Dragging a$$ today..


Looking in good condition be good to see condition in person have to hot the gym again soon son


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

F'hell Max you turning into a unit...give me some of what your taking :thumbup1:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Dedication and hard work ? lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looking amazing mate!


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

MXD said:


> Dedication and hard work ? lol


I'll take two scoops of each then mate :thumbup1: nice work on your transformation from beanpole to unit


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Cheers lads, coming on well these days


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Any updates mate?!


----------



## iron manc (Dec 5, 2009)

Thats it im moving to wales...hahaha Need to find me some nymphomaniac welsh bird first though.....any offers ?

:2guns:

:thumb:


----------

